
Raptor: a radically new Ruby web server - robin_reala
http://www.rubyraptor.org/
======
sudhirj
At this stage, irrespective of how well intentioned the project is, this is
vapor ware. Please don't treat software releases like some Justin Beiber
concert with hype and and a countdown.

Is there a solid explanation about what exactly is different and how it's
better?

~~~
robin_reala
Not yet as far as I can find. I saw Laurent Sansonetti (of RubyMotion fame)
tweet about it, but whether he’s had a play or not I don’t know. Fabio Akita’s
apparently run some benchmarks against the beta (
[http://www.akitaonrails.com/2014/10/19/the-new-kid-on-the-
bl...](http://www.akitaonrails.com/2014/10/19/the-new-kid-on-the-block-for-
ruby-servers-raptor) ) but seems almost too excited so maybe take that
recommendation with a pinch of salt.

------
gamache
Looking at the single review they link to on the site[1], it looks like the
major speedup is due to internal response caching, high concurrency comes from
non-thread-bound connection pooling, and there are a few other niceties
relating to Nginx integration.

[1] [http://www.akitaonrails.com/2014/10/19/the-new-kid-on-the-
bl...](http://www.akitaonrails.com/2014/10/19/the-new-kid-on-the-block-for-
ruby-servers-raptor)

------
gamache
At the moment (for the next 36 days?) we can't evaluate it on anything but the
name and a bar chart.

Sweet bar chart.

~~~
eropple
That gradient, though.

------
cookrn
Here's a relevant Twitter conversation on Raptor from last night:

[https://twitter.com/brixen/status/523988304627499008](https://twitter.com/brixen/status/523988304627499008)

Interesting tidbit is that the DNS may show that Raptor is being developed by
Phusion.

~~~
bradleyland
Passenger is conspicuously absent from the comparison graph as well.

------
wuliwong
hah, I was about to give everybody crap for being ultra-negative when they
have a link to their github repo...but that "fork me on github" takes you to
some other page asking for an email address or something. That is pretty bad.
That bar chart looks great though. :)

------
jonjonsonjr
Are these related?
[https://github.com/garybernhardt/raptor](https://github.com/garybernhardt/raptor)

~~~
gamache
In that the new Raptor team has 36 days to convince Gary Bernhardt to yank his
'raptor' gem, yes.

~~~
Mithaldu
Clearly they will call their gem rubyraptor.

------
jackmaney
Does anyone else find it strange that there was no benchmark comparison with
Rails?

~~~
dragonwriter
No, Rails isn't a web server, its a web framework.

All these are servers that you'd use to run apps built on Rails or other
frameworks, not alternatives to Rails.

Of course, Torquebox is a lot more than a web server, so it may be odd that it
is included in the comparison. Once we know more about "Raptor", we can
discuss the appropriateness of the comparison more intelligently.

------
weatherlight
This site communicates absolutely nothing.

